# GFCI outlet in commercial bathroom?



## Pcinspector1

I see this a lot, no GFCI in a commercial bathroom to the point I do not think it's required and have been told it's only a residential requirement. 210.8 (B) (1) bathrooms.

Does a commercial building bathroom have the option to not install a GFCI outlet?


----------



## 480sparky

The GFCI requirement for non-dwelling bathrooms goes back to the 1993 NEC.


----------



## raider1

Pcinspector1 said:
			
		

> Does a commercial building bathroom have the option to not install a GFCI outlet?


No, if you install a receptacle in a commercial bathroom it must be GFCI protected.

There is no requirement for a receptacle to be installed in a commercial bathroom though, that would be a design issue.

Chris


----------



## Pcinspector1

raider1,

Thanks for the back-up, I agree that it's not require but if an outlet is installed in a commercial bathroom it has to be GFCI protected!

Pc1


----------



## north star

*$ $ $*

Pcinspector1 asked:



> *Does a commercial building bathroom have the option to not install a GFCI outlet?*


Yes, they DO have the option to not install a GFCI [ rated ] outlet. All of the

lights are installed in non-GFCI rated " outlets ", however, if they want to install

a receptacle, then they are required to be installed on a GFCI rated circuit

[ see Art. 210.8(B)(1), in the `08 NEC ]. There *IS* an Exception to this

requirement though!      Refer to Art. 517.21 - - hospital critical care areas.

*$ $ $*


----------



## jar546

raider1 said:
			
		

> No, if you install a receptacle in a commercial bathroom it must be GFCI protected.There is no requirement for a receptacle to be installed in a commercial bathroom though, that would be a design issue.
> 
> Chris


Yeah, what he said


----------



## peach

I agree... if it's there, it must be GFCI protected.  There's no requirement to have one.


----------

